# Aires on route to Bastogne Belguim



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Afternoon all,

In a couple of weeks we are having a trip to Bastogne (Battle of the Bulge area) to visit the Museum before it closes for 18 months refit. :?: 
Nearly all our trips have been to Germany, Austria, Poland and Italy, so we've had no experience at all using the French Aires. :roll: 

Can anybody advise me what Aires I can expect to be open, will
they have water and waste facilities etc, and safe like the Stellplatz in Germany.

Our outward journey is 8 am so could travel short or long distance, maybe even call into Ostend first, nothing planned other than Bastogne. :wink: 

Thanks............Keith.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Keith,

If I was going to Bastogne then I would probably travel down through Belgium via Namur, but if you want a few good French aires close to Bastogne then Montherme and Stenay spring to mind. It is possible that the water will be turned off at Montherme but the one at Stenay is on a marina so you should be ok for water there....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=533

Montherme has a servicing point at the top of the village and seperate authorised parking next to the river.....

Montherme aire de service..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=475

Montherme aire de stationement (no facs).....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1655

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Calais (I assume) to Bastogne is an easy one day run - 238m via Lille and Namur or 237m via Brussels and Liege.

I prefer the first route, well worth the extra mile :wink:

If I recall correctly La Roche en Ardenne (18m N/west of Bastogne) has an Aire right in the town centre in a car park right on the river. 

Cafes Restaurants and shops all with yards (slightly closer in metres).


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

since last year Bastogne itself has an aire. Have not visited it in person yet, therefore not yet entered into our database. It is located on a car park at _Avenue Albert Ier_, GPS co-ordinates are supposed to be: N 49°59' 55'' / E 5°42' 55''

According to hearsay a fresh water tap and a ground sink for grey water (no toilet wastes!) exists.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> since last year Bastogne itself has an aire. Have not visited it in person yet, therefore not yet entered into our database. It is located on a car park at _Avenue Albert Ier_, GPS co-ordinates are supposed to be: N 49°59' 55'' / E 5°42' 55''
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information Pete, Stanner, and Gerhard.

I put in the co-ordinates on my new TT and sure enough there is an Aire there so that will be our one of our stops. Our route is going to be via Lille and Namur.

Regards,
Keith


----------

